# LSU football season opener herf



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

So Aug. 30th (thurs) is the season opener for LSU football and don juan cigar company in Baton Rouge, LA is having a tailgate party. Needless to say i'll be there. Who want's to join me? PM me with you're e-mail addy and i'll forward the e-mail i got from don juan with the details.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

DAMMMMMMITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!! 

I wanna go...


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

boonedoggle said:


> DAMMMMMMITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!
> 
> I wanna go...


DO IT!!!!


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

jmcrawf1 said:


> DO IT!!!!


come pick me up. Here's the way:










1. Starting in BATON ROUGE, LA on CONVENTION ST go toward N ACADIAN THWY go < 0.1 mi < 0.1 mi 
2. Turn RIGHT on N ACADIAN THWY go 1.8 mi 1.8 mi 
3. Turn LEFT to take ramp onto I-10 E toward HAMMOND/NEW ORLEANS go 1.8 mi 3.6 mi 
4. Take LEFT exit #159/HAMMOND onto I-12 E go 85.9 mi 89.5 mi 
5. Take exit #85B/HATTIESBURG onto I-59 N go 161.0 mi 250.5 mi 
6. Continue on I-20 E go 129.0 mi 379.5 mi 
7. Take exit #106/GADSDEN/ATLANTA onto I-459 N go 33.4 mi 412.9 mi 
8. Take exit #33B/GADSDEN onto I-59 N go 124.0 mi 536.9 mi 
9. Take the CHATTANOOGA exit onto I-24 E go 17.4 mi 554.3 mi 
10. Take LEFT exit #185B/KNOXVILLE onto I-75 N go 84.0 mi 638.3 mi 
11. Continue on I-40 E go 53.1 mi 691.4 mi 
12. Take LEFT exit #421/BRISTOL onto I-81 N go 377.0 mi 1068.4 mi 
13. Take exit #300/FORT ROYAL/WASHINGTON onto I-66 E go 55.0 mi 1123.4 mi 
14. Take exit #55/FAIRFAX CO PKWY/SPRINGFIELD/RESTON/HERNDON onto FAIRFAX COUNTY PKY(VA-7100 S) toward 55A/SPRINGFIELD go 6.8 mi 1130.2 mi 
15. Take ramp toward OX ROAD/OX ROAD SOUTH go 0.3 mi 1130.5 mi 
16. Turn LEFT on OX RD(VA-123 S) go 8.6 mi 1139.1 mi 
17. Continue to follow VA-123 S go 1.9 mi 1141.0 mi 
18. Turn RIGHT on JEFFERSON DAVIS HWY(US-1) go 0.3 mi 1141.3 mi 
19. Bear RIGHT on a local road go < 0.1 mi 1141.3 mi 
20. Arrive at the center of WOODBRIDGE, VA 
WOODBRIDGE, VA

Distance: 1140.6 miles, Time: 16 hour49 mins
:ss


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

boonedoggle said:


> DAMMMMMMITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!
> 
> I wanna go...


Don't forget your goofy hat..:r


----------



## ragin' cajun (Mar 12, 2007)

Pick me up on the way, Southern Maryland
Death Valley is where I belong!


----------



## mdorroh (Feb 16, 2007)

Come up Starkville for the opener and we'll herf it up before the game!!

Seriously, if anybody wants to herf before the game I'll be there.


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

hmmm......the roaming herf wagon. we could be on to something 


seriously, i know you LA guys are out there. don't make me call names


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

ragin' cajun said:


> Pick me up on the way, Southern Maryland
> Death Valley is where I belong!


how far away are you from me?


----------



## ragin' cajun (Mar 12, 2007)

boonedoggle said:


> how far away are you from me?


If I can remember exactly where Woodbridge is I'd say about an hour away, I'm in Indian Head, MD.


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

As long as it occurs before the game. There won't be much to celebrate afterwards.


----------



## mdorroh (Feb 16, 2007)

I'll be out there long before the game starts tailgating and hopefully burning a few.

If anyone is going to come, shoot me a PM and we'll work something out.


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

PadronMe said:


> As long as it occurs before the game. There won't be much to celebrate afterwards.


:fu.......:BS


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

jmcrawf1 said:


> :fu.......:BS




Dude, I'm a MSU graduate.


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

PadronMe said:


> Dude, I'm a MSU graduate.


i know, just a little friendly trash-talking


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

jmcrawf1 said:


> i know, just a little friendly trash-talking


I got you, unfortunately...

I can't trash talk. 
My team sucks.:hn


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

PadronMe said:


> I got you, unfortunately...
> 
> I can't trash talk.
> My team sucks.:hn


suck or no suck...you still got an excuse to smoke cigars :ss


----------



## The Korean (Feb 23, 2007)

So this is going on in Starkville right?


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

The Korean said:


> So this is going on in Starkville right?


BAH!!! More importantly, this is going on in BATON ROUGE!!!!!!


----------



## The Korean (Feb 23, 2007)

Sweet, I'll try to make it.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

The Korean said:


> Sweet, I'll try to make it.


Do or Do Not Do. There is no Try.


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

boonedoggle said:


> Do or Do Not Do. There is no Try.


:tpd::chk:chk


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

jmcrawf1 said:


> :tpd::chk:chk


I'm gonna choke that chicken!


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

boonedoggle said:


> I'm gonna choke that chicken!


ermmm i don't think i wanna herf with you anymore Jimmeh


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

jmcrawf1 said:


> ermmm i don't think i wanna herf with you anymore Jimmeh


:r On a serious note, we need to try to set something up for when I'm down. I'll be in the area 2 days before, and 2 days after Christmas. Surely, there is something we could celebrate!


----------



## The Korean (Feb 23, 2007)

boonedoggle said:


> Do or Do Not Do. There is no Try.


Ok, Jmcraw send me the info and I'll decided a firm do or do not do.

:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

boonedoggle said:


> :r On a serious note, we need to try to set something up for when I'm down. I'll be in the area 2 days before, and 2 days after Christmas. Surely, there is something we could celebrate!


Oh yea i'm planning on it, and there's a good B&M in lafayette that sells tats...........

As long as you don't choke me chicken


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

The Korean said:


> Ok, Jmcraw send me the info and I'll decided a firm do or do not do.
> 
> :chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


PM me your e-mail


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

jmcrawf1 said:


> Oh yea i'm planning on it, and there's a good B&M in lafayette that sells tats...........
> 
> As long as you don't choke me chicken


GOOD Tats?


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

boonedoggle said:


> GOOD Tats?


Dude, i've had one tat. I couldn't tell you good or bad


----------



## Silound (May 22, 2007)

jmcrawf1 said:


> Dude, i've had one tat. I couldn't tell you good or bad


Which place? I go to almost all of them  I'm even on a first name basis with a few.

Anyway, put me down! PM me more concrete info when you know it.

I'll ask Milo if he's game, he can get a ride over with me.


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Silound said:


> Which place? I go to almost all of them  I'm even on a first name basis with a few.
> 
> Anyway, put me down! PM me more concrete info when you know it.
> 
> I'll ask Milo if he's game, he can get a ride over with me.


OH YEA!!! Louisiana herf 1.0 here we come!! Billybarue, i'm calling you out. You may need to drive down for this one :ss............jk.............

or not


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Bump

The list

1.) Jmcrawf1
2.) Silound
3.) Milofinch (maybe??)
4.) The Korean (maybe??)


----------



## The Korean (Feb 23, 2007)

I plan on being there, may only be there for a hour or two.


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

The list

1.) Jmcrawf1
2.) Silound
3.) Milofinch (maybe??)
4.) The Korean


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

bump


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

for all you stragglers......tonite, 6:00 pm at Don Juan Cigar co. in Baton Rouge


----------



## The Korean (Feb 23, 2007)

I made it out, but was late and left at halftime. Jmcraw1, I was running late and didn't write your # down, were you the guy in the black shirt? I was going to go up and ask, but didn't want to make a fool of myself.


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

The Korean said:


> I made it out, but was late and left at halftime. Jmcraw1, I was running late and didn't write your # down, were you the guy in the black shirt? I was going to go up and ask, but didn't want to make a fool of myself.


yup, black shirt, and lsu hat.... with a guy wearing an LSU Jersey.


----------

